# BGE fer Today's Gathering



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the 1st time fer my BGE (since I'm a rookie and all), I cooked a boston :moon and a brisquett yesterday w/ a couple recipe's handed down from a couple friends....I took some pieces off it last night and goodness gracious, I felt like sitting there and eating a bunch more but I held myself back!!! I'm gonna pull the :moon and smother it in Baby Ray's BBQ, and I'm gonna slice the brisquett thin...:hungry Can't wait ta see some of ya'll!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank goodness!!!! Jamielu is out gettin fried yardbird fer lunch......

:moon:moon:moon

George


----------

